# Seat Covers and Floor Mats



## Sling (Oct 29, 2012)

Got a new truck and need some asap. Thoughts? I have used Hatchie Bottom and won't again, I do know that much. Cabela's has Husky Molded floor mats but I know nothing about Husky or molded v. regular mats.
Thanks!


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Oct 29, 2012)

ive had several husky mats. love em! hold up great and keep all the goop off the carpet.

recently though when i got my new to me truck i didnt have the extra couople hundred for floor mats.....

i went to lowes and bought some of the marine carpet thats ribbed like. cut it to fit entire truck and tucked in under all plastic trims etc. looks great, rubber backed so water wont seep, vacuums super easy. 

cost: about $20

i prolly wont use anything else again.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 29, 2012)

weathergard matts.
Marathon seat covers.


----------



## specialk (Oct 29, 2012)

check out cabelas ''catch-all'' floor mats....they have a clip system that keeps them from moving around, and they can be sprayed off at the car wash if needed and dry quickly......comes in several different covers....i have them in my pickup and tahoe......


----------



## marknga (Oct 29, 2012)

try www.autoanything.com
I got my Husky mats from them at the best price I could find at the time. Good folks, good customer service. 
I also have Marathon Seat Covers that are several years old, still holding up well.


----------



## Sling (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone have trays instead of mats? Any negatives?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2012)

Sling said:


> Anyone have trays instead of mats? Any negatives?



Yes, and the trays are awesome. they catch 90% of what would otherwise roll off of the side of the mat and leave stains on the edges. Husky is what I've used as well.


----------



## huntinstuff (Nov 2, 2012)

Ive always ran weathertechs. Perfect fit and finish and they look great to. They've never let me down. Ive used them for about 12 years in my trucks. 

http://www.weathertech.com/product-education-center/floorliner-digitalfit/


----------



## Sling (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks to all. I ordered swatches from Marathon to chose a cover and looks like I'll get weather techs.


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Dec 9, 2012)

Agree 100% on Marathon Covers. 

Buy Once, Cry Once, they are washable, they last, company stands behind the product. Had a set of Marathon SuperHide for 6 years now, still look great, fit great, and they work.

http://www.marathonseatcovers.com/


----------

